# Auswahldialog für Sprachen



## Dagobert (9. Dez 2011)

Guten Abend,

Ich hab mal wieder eine kleine Frage:

Gibt es schon ein "default Dialog" für die Sprachauswahl in Java wie man es in x-zähligen-Prgrammen gewöhnt ist?
Oder muss man so etwas selber bauen?

mfg. Dagobert


----------



## turtle (9. Dez 2011)

Selber bauen...

Und dann der Community schenken!


----------



## Dit_ (9. Dez 2011)

```
String[] sprachen = new String[]{"Deutsch","English", "Französisch"};
        String message    = "Sprache wählen:";
        String title      = "Sprache";
        Object gewaehlteSprache = JOptionPane.showInputDialog(null, message, title, JOptionPane.PLAIN_MESSAGE, null, sprachen, sprachen[0]);
        System.out.println(gewaehlteSprache);
```


----------



## turtle (9. Dez 2011)

Ganz gut, aber..

Unter Swing hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass da einen Bildchen zur Auswahl in einer Combobox dargestellt wird, die ich auswählen kann.

Aber wenn das Einfache schon reicht, warum nicht?


----------



## Dagobert (10. Dez 2011)

Guten Morgen,

Danke für den Dialog, nicht besonders hübsch, aber tut genau was er soll, von daher für den Anfang genau das richtige 

mfg. Dagobert


----------



## Dit_ (10. Dez 2011)

Dies ist nun mal, wie gewünscht, "Default Dialog". Ich wäre mit der Lösung nicht zufrieden  also am besten selber bauen.


----------

